# Gute Hornhechtköder???



## Skunk2000 (1. November 2001)

Kann mir jemand empfehlen wie ich gut auf Hornhecht vom Ufer aus angle (an Pfingsten)!
Kann mir jemand einen Ködertip geben???


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2001)

Ich benutze ne 3,60m lange Rute mit 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 22er Monoschnur und schwere Posen oder große Wasserkugeln.
Geangelt wird in Tiefen zwischen 0,50m und 1,50m.
Ich benutze 6er Haken und als (ersten) Köder Heringsfetzen.
Sobald ich den ersten Horni gefangen habe, schneide ich die Fetzen aus dessen weißer Bauchhaut. Hält besser als Hering und man kan mt einem Fetzen durchaus mehrere Fische fangen. Außerdem fällt er bei weiten Würfen nicht so weit ab.
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, mit einem BElly - Boat oder einem kleinen Boot in Nähe der Schwärme zu kommen, sollte es mal mit einer 6er Fliegenrute und silbrig - blau - grünen Streamern versuchen. Das ist Angeln vom Feinsten.

------------------
MfG


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2001)

Moin!
Ich fische fast nur mit Spinnrute auf die Hornpuper. Ich neme am liebsten Hansen-Flash Blinker ganz in Silber wo ich zwischen Blinker und Drilling 10 Zentimeter Schnur binde. Das funzt einwandfrei.


------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. November 2001)

Ich fahre einmal im Jahr zur Hornhechtzeit nach Stralsund und angele dort im Strelasund.
Bisher habe ich immer mit großer Pose und mit Heringsfetzen geangelt.
Meine Erfolge damit ließen dann auch keine anderen Experimente mehr zu.
Mit Blinker habe ich es aber auch echt noch nicht versucht.
Ich weiß aber wohl das man den Hacken vom Blinker mit ein wenig Schnur,so wie es Jörg beschreibt montiert.
Diese Montage wird deshalb gefischt da der Hornhecht mit seinem langen Schnabel sicherer gehackt wird.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht






 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neumitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Brady (1. November 2001)

HiVoranschicken muss ich, das folgendes meine Erfahrungen sind und mir sicher einige widersprechen werden. Aber ich darf auch sagen, das Ergebnis zählt.
Zuerst einmal sage ich, das es nicht so sehr auf den Köder ankommt.
Entscheidender ist die Platzwahl. Suche eine Stelle an der mit Nahrung für die Hornhechte 
gerechnet werden darf. Das können Steinpackungen sein oder Kanten an denen die  Hornhechte entlang ziehen.
Folgendes Beispiel soll zeigen  das der Köder nicht zwangsläufig entscheidend für einen guten Fang ist.
Voriges Jahr war ich für 2 Tage in Graal-Müritz um etwas zu erledigen. Zufälligerweise war ich zeitig fertig und hatte den Rest des Tages nichts weiter zu tun.
Also latschte ich ein wenig am Strand herum. Da fiel mir ein, das ich ja ein paar Angelsachen im Auto hatte. Leider war es nur mein Süßwassergerät.
Also machte ich eine Rute fertig und zwar so.
Hechtrute 3m mit 35er Schnur auf der Rolle. Auf die Schnur kam ein Stopper, ein vorgebleiter  Waggler und das war’s. Als Vorfach verwendete ich eins für Forellen. Not macht erfinderisch.
So und nun zum Köder. Kaufen wollte ich wegen der paar Würfe nicht extra noch etwas also zog ich auf den Haken ein paar Maden (waren noch vom Stippen übrig), und raus damit.
Innerhalb von etwa 2Stunden fing ich 7 Hornhechte. Ich muss natürlich dazu sagen, das ich auf einer von diesen unbequemen Steinpackung saß. Das Wasser war da schon knapp einen 
Meter tief.
Probier doch mal was ungewöhnliches.Gruß und Glück Auf 
Brady


----------



## Skunk2000 (2. November 2001)

Ok danke für die vielen Antworten, wieder was dazu gelernt!
Ich hätte nämlich zwischen Haken und Blinker keine (10?) Zentimeter Schnur gelassen!
Dass es aber sehr auf die Haken ankommt wusste ich schon, habe mal an Pfingsten von 7 Fischen nur 2 landen können.
Gibt es villeicht einen Trick wann man auf Heringsfetzen mit Pose anschlagen sollte???

------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Hummer (2. November 2001)

@msHornpuper? Warum die Aalmuttern Pissliesen genannt werden, weiß ich ja...aber Hornpuper war mir neu. Die pupen doch nicht etwa?Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (2. November 2001)

Jetzt aml im Ernst, was sind Hornpuper???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. November 2001)

Hornpuper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weiß auch nicht mehr genau wo der Begriff her kommt. Da haben wir irgend wann mal mit angefangen, einfach so. Ein offizieller Name ist es jedenfalls nicht und Lateinisch wohl auch nicht. 

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bonifaz (3. November 2001)

Ich war im Juni in Boltenhagen/Wohlenberg auf einer Mole und hab meine 1. hornpuper gefangen. Ich habe gleich angeschlagen als die Pose weg war. Meines erachtens kommt es darauf an den schwarm zu finden und auch eine gehörige Portion Glück, denn die Angler neben mir haben in die "Röhre geguckt" als ich kurz hintereinander 2 rausgeholt habe.
Beim 1. mal hab ich übrigens mit Stint geangelt und hatte nix bekommen, da hab ich in die Röhre geguckt. Aber ob es nun am Köder lag( das andere mal hatte ich mit Hering geangelt) vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen ??!!

------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Hummer (3. November 2001)

Ich habe meinen ersten Hornpuper vor über 30 Jahren (...wie die Zeit vergeht!)auf Borkum gefangen. Ich habe eine Garnele mit 30 gr-Blei auf Grund gelegt, und, als ich die Montage mangels Plattfischbiß schnell einholte, knallte ein Hornpuper drauf.
Vielleicht sollte man diese Montage mal verfeinern und mit Sbiro und Garnele fischen.Hornpuper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petri!Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2001)

@hummer: Funktioniert auch, kann ich mit Siherheit sagen, weil ich ab und zu mit Sbiros auf Meerforelle gehe und dabei schon Hornis gekriegt habe. 
Ich denke, daß ein Hornhecht alles nimmt, was sich bewegt oder glitzert. Im Sommer ist es mir schon oft passiert, daß Hornis hinter dem Pilker beim Einholen herkamen. Die Schwierigkeit ist sicher nicht einen Hornhecht zum Anbiß zu bewegen, sondern ihn zu haken. 
Also bei Blinker ein Stück Schnur dazwischen, bei Fliegen Doppelhakenfliegen(Zwei Einzelhaken hintereinandergebunden) und beim Angeln mit Naturköder den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Anhieb abwarten. 
Der ist immer dann, wenn Pose/Wasserkugel stetig wegzieht. Oder ein Horni direkt neben de Pose aus dem Wasser kommt und die Pose gleichzeitig wackelt.
Und richtig ist natürlich, daß Hornis nur da beißen können, wo sie sich auch aufhalten.


------------------
MfG


----------



## Barschkiller (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Habe gehört , das man mit Wollseide gut Hornis fangen kann.Wollseide um den Sprengring am Pilker oder Spinner wickeln und los. Den Drilling natürlich vorher entfernen. Sie beissen sich in der Seide fest und man kann sie durch ziehen einfach los bekommen.  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Angelmethode  oder es schon probiert? Bin am 16. Mai in Heiligenhafen und würde gerne näheres erfahren.Gruss Barschkiller


----------



## Steek (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Musste erst einmal nachschlagen, was denn Wollseide sein mag. Ich bin irgendwie nicht überzeugt, dass das funktioniert, würde mich aber auch eines Besseren belehren lassen. Probier es mal aus^^


Bis dahin bleib ich beim althergebrachten, denn eigentlich beißen die Hornis auf fast alles was ihnen angeboten wird. 
Natürlicherweise jagen sie Jungheringe, Garnelen und Sandaale. Letztere bekommt man tiefgefroren in nahezu jedem Fachgeschäft an der Küste. 
Andernfalls kann man was vom Frühstücksschinken oder Speck übrig lassen, funktioniert auch. 

Wermit Pose statt Blinker angelt kann den Haken mit etwas Alufolie *interessanter* gestalten. 

Und schön aufpassen, dass der Haken scharf ist, (oder die Wollseide schön zart^^)  sonst seit ihr den Fisch schnell wieder los. 

mfG


----------



## Tyron (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Das mit der Wolle wollte ich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal ausprobieren. Nach meinem Test werde ich hier mal berichten. Morgen oder Dienstags gehts los...


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

wasserkugel oder spiro mit nem alufolie schlauch ... und das topt echt nix 1-2 bleischrot davor ... funktioniert besser wie alles andere ... oder auch sehr gut funktioniert ein streifen speck... hält bombig am haken und irgendwie stehen die alulatten da voll drauf


----------



## Bambusangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

... und beim Posenangeln (Wasserkugel oder Segelpose) kann auch gern ein kleiner, extrem scharfer Drilling (die roten) am 1,0 - 1,5 m Vorfach verwendet werden. Da kann man dann auch frühzeitig anschlagen.

TL

Bambusangler


----------



## Living Dead (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*



Tyron schrieb:


> Das mit der Wolle wollte ich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal ausprobieren. Nach meinem Test werde ich hier mal berichten. Morgen oder Dienstags gehts los...



...und dann bekommst du ne MonsterMefo als Nachläufer und siehst immer wie sie zu packt aber nicht hängt ; )


----------



## Barschkiller (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Hey, das wäre super nett. Dann kann ich mich bestens vorbereiten. Im Moment ist es mit Horni noch nicht so gut. Warten wir noch ein paar Tage. Gruss Frank


----------



## muchti (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

*alter löffelstiel mit drilling dran...klappt bestens!!!*


----------



## Nutcracker (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

sagt mal was zur tageszeit ... wann isses am besten auf hornis?


----------



## Steek (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Irgendwann nach dem Frühstück kannst du loslegen. Wichtiger ist eigentlich, dass es schön warm ist und die Sonne ordentlich scheint. Dann musst du am Strand nicht frieren und die Hornis beißen besser. Wenn die Sonne allmählich verschwindet, es kälter  und es Zeit fürs Abendessen wird, lässt auch die Fängigkeit rapide nach.


----------



## Nestola (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Aber du lässt den guten Mann ja nachhause gehen wenn die idiale Zeit für die MeFos beginnt 
Aber bei Hornis kannst nix verkehrt machen, Fliegenrute, Spinnfischen mit Blinker egal ob Seide oder Drilling fängt beides gut.
Genau so Posen oder sbiro einfach nur die Vorfachlänge den bedingungen an passen zwischen 0,50-1,50m. 
Heringsfetzen sind gut hornifetzen find ich besser.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## _berliner_989_ (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Nur mal als Tipp der letzte Beitrag war von 2007 xD


----------



## Nestola (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Naja geht ja darum das auch Neue User in Forum kommen und diese die Möglichkeit haben ihre Infos zu holen und je aktueller der letzte Beitrag desto besser ;-)


----------



## forellen tommy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

heringsfetzen mit wollfäden  dran damit habe ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht selbst aal geht gut damit:vik:


----------



## Pinguin (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Hallo im Forum,
vor Jahren habe ich auch mit Laufpose und Sprotte und Heringsfetzen
geangelt. Heute habe ich meine Technik in Richtung Aktivangeln
umgestellt.
Dazu benutze ich eine 3m Spinrute (leicht und schnell in der Aktion),
weiterhin eine Spinrolle mit einer 0,06mm-0,08mm geflochtene Schnur.
Auf die Hauptschnur kommt ein 30g-40g Spirolino(halbsinkend), danach 
ein Doppelwirbel wie beim Forellenangeln am Teich. Als Vorfach benutze
ich einen lagschenkligen Haken ohne Öse mit einer Monoschnur 0,22mm-
0,25mm, Länge ca 30cm-50cm . Nun zum Köder, schlank
geschnittener Heringsfetzen aber nur bis zum ersten Hornhecht. Wenn 
ich den habe, schneide ich aus dem Schwanzende mit einem sehr 
scharfen Messer Streifen in der Länge von 5cm-6cm und maximal 8mm
dick an der stärksten Stelle. Dieser wird nun mit den dicken Ende als erstes auf den langschenkligen Haken afgezogen. Wichtig ist, daß Ihr
ein Teil des Fetzenköder auf die Monoschnur aufzieht (so bleibt dieser
schön schlank beim Wurf und rutscht auf den Haken nicht zusammen).
Jetzt zur Angeltechniktechnik, diese Technik könnt Ihr von der Mole, 
Kaikante oder wie ich, sehr gerne vom Strand zwischen den Buhnen
zwischen Heiligen Damm und Börgerende anwenden. 
Die Einhohltechnik findet Ihr sehr schnell heraus, mal zockend, mal
halbsinkend, oder an der Oberfläche schleppend, schnell oder mal 
langsam, probiert es einfach aus. 
Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil,  Pinguin


----------



## Dorschalex (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Nun möchte ich auch meine Erfahrungen teilen. 
Ich fische auch nun seit einigen Jahren intensiv auf Hornis und hab auch schon verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert. 

Beim Spinnfischen habe ich Mefo Blinker und Wobbler benutzt und es bringt wirklich was einen kleinen Drilling mit einer 5 cm langen Schnur nachzuschalten oder auch mit diesen Hornhechtschlaufen oder beides kombiniert. Dann hat man wenigstens die Chance eine Mefo zu haken.  Die wirklich sehr feinen Zähne verfangen sich gut in den Fäden und man kann die Fische gut landen und vor allem verletzt man sie nicht so stark, wenn sie sich doch lösen sollten. Aber dennoch habe ich persönlich mehr auf Heringsmontagen (od. Makrele) mit Wasserkugel/ Sbiro gefangen. Die habe ich meist jedoch langsam eingeholt mit ausgedehnten Pausen. Vorteil ist hier, dass der Hornchecht, der ja ein sehr schneller Jäger mit hoher "Vefehlquote" ist", mehrere Versuche direkt hintereinander starten kann. Der Hering schmeckt denen wohl besser als ein Stück Blech.  Somit kann man sie auch sicher Haken. Hierzu nehme ich auch kleinere Butthaken. 

Letzten Mai habe ich auch mit Wasserkugel und Hering mehr aus Verzweiflung auf dem Boot mit Paddeln geschleppt, da echt nicht viel auf Blinker und Sbiro ging und hab auch relativ schnell gepaddelt und einfach die Wasserkugel 20-30 m hinterher gezogen und hatte mehr als 1 Dutzend in einer Stunde gefangen (vorher 2 od. 3 in 2 Std). Musste dann leider abbrechen, da ich arbeiten musste. Hatte so auch übrigens meine erste Mefo gefangen.  Werde das dieses Jahr aufjedenfall wieder probieren und mal schauen ob das mit dem Außenborder auch so gut klappt, ist ja immerhin auch eine andere Bewegung. 

Ich denke, man muss entscheiden was man lieber mag oder was man will. Ich zieh immer mit Spinngeschirr los, wenns mal kälter ist, um nicht zu frieren oder ich keinen Hering habe. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Angelei mit Sbiro/ Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen. Habe auch schon Speck im direkten Vergleich gefischt bzw ein Kollege und die Ergebnisse waren bei uns mit Speck deutlich schlechter. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit 4 weiteren Kumpels Horn gehechtet. Die vier haben den ganzen Tag nüscht gefangen, ich hatte wenigstens 3!
Auf Rinderherz!
in kleine Streifen geschnitten, hält das super auf einem ganz kleinen Drilling. Hält auch einige Würfe aus!
Riecht bissi streng, ist aber ein sehr guter Köder!
Werde ich dieses Jahr wieder nehmen und mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## doc040 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Moin,moin Matchrute, schwimmender Sbirolino, 1,o m Vorfach, Heringsfetzen,0,16mm-0,20mm Schnur , auswerfen,treiben lassen oder zupfen, alternativ Blinker am Meerforellengeschirr.Manchmal stehen stehen Sie auf Speed!Mfg doc040


----------



## Sonja1970 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Hornhechtköder???*

Ich bevorzuge auf Hornies die Wasserkugel Methode. Dann ein ca. 1 m langes Forellenvorfach bestückt mit Heringsfetzen. Wichtig ist es, dass es gefangene aus der Ostsee sind. Gerne mal eingefroren, aufgetaut und dann wieder eingefroren. Wg. des Geruches. Es ist wichtig, dass man den Heringsfetzen diagonal aus dem Fisch schneidet damit alle Farben des Herings auf dem Haken vertreten sind. Den Fetzen schneide ich in ca. 0,5 cm breite Streifen und lasse die Länge so lang wie möglich. Das ganze umwickel ich auf dem Haken mit flexiblem Gummi. Gibt es in gut sortierten Angelläden auf kleinen Endlosrollen in verschiedenen Durchmessern. Mit diesem Gummi um den Köder gewickelt kann sehr gut weit werfen ohne das der Fetzen während des Auswerfens vom Haken fliegt. Habe mit der Methode schon viele Sternstunden erlebt und viele Nachbarn neben mir, die nichts an den Haken bekommen haben.


----------

